# how long do i expect to wait before being refered to fertility clinic?



## Lisymb

Hi all, I am new to this but have felt inspired by some many others stories that i hoped you  might be able to offer me some advise too.
I was diagnosed with PCOS 4 years ago, thought nothing of it at the time as was not TTC.  14 months ago DH and I started trying and after 6 months we had no luck.  Went to the doctors and the one we saw was very rude and sent us away.  4 months later i went back again feeling depressed and like everyone around me is pregnant.  I saw a completely different doctor who has been very helpful.  He checked my bloods two months in a room which both confirm i have anovulatory cycles (not ovulating), he has also sent my DH for semen samples and they have come back fine.  We are waiting for another lot of my blood tests to come back which i expect to say the same as before as have done my own ovulation tests this month with no luck. The doctor has said that he will refer us to the fertility clinic once we get these results, but my question is how long will it take to get an appointment via NHS ? 
Hopefully someone will help me with this. xxxx


----------



## loopylou174

HI Lisy, 
so sorry to hear of the poor service you've receieved from the NHS so far.  
I'm guessing that each area is different but it took us around 3 months from refferal to being seen by our fertility consultant which isnt too long but when you want a baby SO badly seems like an eternity!!!  

FF is now my lifeline. Reading other peoples posts and experiences has been so inspirational and a great support to me. Hope you find it helps too!!!!!   You are never alone when you've got FF!!!

Sending you lots of love,   and   

Lou x x x


----------



## tracyl247

Hi Lisymb

Welcome! sorry to hear of your experiences so far, hopefully once you see a fertility consultant things will be more smooth.   This is the link for the PCOS thread http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=13.0 as this might be helpful to you as well.

take care

Tracy


----------



## Lisymb

hi thanks for your advice, and the links.
My GP told me that i wouldnt have PCOS because i dont have all of the symptoms... but surely if im not ovulating there must be something going on!?


----------



## tracyl247

Morning Lisymb

Confusing times for you   i know it can be hard when you have lots of questions going on in your head with not many answers.  Has your GP made the referral to the fertility clinic?  Hopefully you will be seen soon and you can ask some of your questions to someone with a bit more knowledge than your GP   

take care

Tracy


----------



## Lisymb

sill waiting for another GP appointment for my last lot of ovulation tests (even though i know the answer!). He hs promised me thats once its confirmed not ovulating he will refer me straight away as no point waisting time! I guess its the waiting game that hurts the most! Finding things very difficult at the moment with two close family members both imminently giving birth! xx


----------



## tracyl247

It's not easy this journey, it likes to throw up curve balls all the time!

On the good side you are doing something about getting to your end goal, the one big lesson we all need to learn... which is not easy is the art of being patient and handing control over to other people   

While your waiting for appointment and trying to keep yourself sane   use as many threads on here as possible, have you had a wander around?  there might be people at the same stage as yourself or a thread on the hospital that you will be referred to.

take care

Tracy


----------

